# [Lesertest] Radivergleich: TFC X-Changer 480 Quad Radi <-> Mora 2 Pro



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits diverse Radis auf einem C2D Dualcore Sys. verglichen hatte, möchte ich das vorige Review nun mit diesem Vergleich ergänzen. 
Es geht um den neuesten Spross aus der Feser Radiator Familie: den TFC X-Changer 480 
Erhältlich ist dieser Wärmetauscher in Deutschland beim A C Shop für einen Kaufpreis von 129,90 €. Zum Lieferumfang gehören wie bereits beim Tripleradi aus gleichem Hause, 
Schrauben zur Montage an einer Radiblende, sowie kleinere Schrauben zur Befestigung der Blende am Gehäuse. 
Ferner liegen der Verpackung Lüfter Entkoppler in ausreichender Anzahl bei. 
Als praktische Ergänzung werden zudem 2 hochwertige 3/8" Schraubanschlüsse sowie ein Anti Corro Fluid aus gleichem Hause mitgeliefert.
Die Verarbeitung des Radiators ist wie schon beim X-Changer Triple tadellos ! Beidseitig befinden sich Gewinde zur Lüftermontage. 
Die restliche Ausstattung entspricht der des X-Changer 360 Radiators

Den Mora 2 Pro Radiator hatte ich bereits in meinem ersten Radivergleichstest beschrieben und da er nahezu allen Wakü interessierten Usern eh als sehr hochwertigen
und leistungsmäßig an der absoluten Spitze angesiedelten Radiator bekannt ist, verzichte ich an dieser Stelle auf eine detallierte Beschreibung. 
Der Mora 2 Pro ist u.a. bei Aquatuning.de, oder ebenfalls im A C Shop erhältlich und liegt preislich bei etwa 115 € + 35 € für die Lüfterblende.

Kommen wir nun zu dem verwendeten Testsystem. Es ist nahezu identisch mit den Komponenten aus meinem ersten 6er Radiator Roundup. 
Diesmal habe ich allerdings eine gut heizende Quadcore 6600 (G0) CPU verwendet, welche auf 3,6GHZ übertaktet und mit 1,36V betrieben wurde. 
Zu den bereits im anderen Test verwendeten Wakü Komponeten kam ein Silenstar Dual Rev. 1.5 HDD Kühler zum Einsatz, welcher mit 2x 750GB Samsung F1 HDDs bestückt wurde

Genug der Vorrede, kommen wir nun zu dem interessantesten Teil dieses Tests, den Ergebnissen 
Wie man an den Tabellen unschwer erkennen kann, habe ich die Tests bei 5V, 7V und 12V (620/830/1310 U/min) Lüfterspannung durchgeführt 
und den Feser Quad ohne und mit den Feser Shrouds getestet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht, zieht der Mora bei Vollbestückung mit 9 Lüftern dem Quadradi deutlich davon. 
Durch den Einsatz der Shrouds kann dieser Unterschied verringert werden. 
War es beim Dualcoretest besonders mit 5 Lüftern noch ziemlich eng, was die Unterschiede bei den besten Radis betrifft, 
sieht es nun mit diesem stark heizenden System anders aus  
Der große Mora kann aufgrund seiner Ausmaße den Vergleich erwartungsgemäß für sich entscheiden.

einen weiteren interessanten Test findet ihr hier :

TFC X-Changer 480 Radiator Review


Mein Dank gilt den Firmen Aquatuning, Feser, sowie Laing für die Bereitstellung einiger Komponenten.


----------



## Digger (10. Oktober 2008)

mensch da haste ja nich richtige reihe an tests gemacht 

diese shrouds sehen extrem geil aus...leider sind die soooo teuer, 15€ für son dingens...
brauchst du deine noch


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

jo, etwa 10-15 Reviews habe ich bisher im Wakübereich verfasst ...die Shrouds hab ich schon länger verkauft


----------



## Digger (10. Oktober 2008)

coolcool, klasse arbeit. 

schaade dass du die schon verkauft hast... wirst du deine getesteten teile auch verkaufen oda hast du die alle nur geliehen?


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

verschieden - vieles davon hab ich mir selber gekauft, bzw. war schon bei mir vorhanden. Den Mora habe ich derzeit selber im Einsatz, Aquaero +DFM  ebenfalls. Wenn du was spezielles suchst, kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben, ich habe oftmals Teile herum liegen, die ich nicht mehr benötige


----------



## Digger (10. Oktober 2008)

mach doch mal nen riesen verkauf auf, bei den vielen hochwerigen produkten wirste bestimmt viel los. ich wär zb am feser 360 interessiert...


----------

